
Comcast/Charter won’t make wireless acquisitions without the other’s permission - dvdhnt
https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/7/15575686/comcast-charter-deal-wireless-acquisitions-merger
======
throwaway40483
IANAL, but how can this be legal? Aren't they effectively agreeing not to
compete? Surely this can't be right?

